# Fur House Open



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Opened over the weekend, and **** and foxes coming in. Skinning to do this morning. The larger **** look great. The smaller **** and foxes, not as much. Routes begin 3rd week of Nov.. Good luck. Roger


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope you have a great season Roger.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

backroadstravler said:


> Hope you have a great season Roger.


 "X2"


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Erv and Ed, I wish you both a healthy and prosperous season. I'll be the big 60 in Dec, and I remember my Mom pulling me out of a pile of **** as I stumbled around as a toddler. All these years later, and I'm still stumbling around a pile of ****. Talk about not getting anyplace. It's been fun, can also be tough. Yesterday: Guy brings in 2 **** on the hoof. I think to myself, I want to make this guy happy, and give him some incentive. I offer him $30 and 25. He took the $$ but acted offended somewhat. He had heard from someone that **** were gonna bring $50 this season. It can be tough. And please, no calls concerning $20 muskrats. Roger


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

The wonders of the internet.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

are you kidding me your paying 30 and 25 on the grease for ***** this early in the year where are you located at????? I was hoping for just a 12 dollar average skinned not fleshed!!!! WOW


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

How about 10 doller rats????? average i'll be there in a new yourk minute dec 1


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

krackshot said:


> How about 10 doller rats????? average i'll be there in a new yourk minute dec 1


 No problem. Roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

krackshot said:


> are you kidding me your paying 30 and 25 on the grease for ***** this early in the year where are you located at????? I was hoping for just a 12 dollar average skinned not fleshed!!!! WOW


 The bigger **** look really good right now. I can use some in a hurry. Prices can and could go down. I need **** that are being taken within the next few weeks, NOW.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

please shoot me a quick pm with your exact position with that kind of price I can put a quick hurtin on some ***** right now!!


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

krackshot said:


> please shoot me a quick pm with your exact position with that kind of price I can put a quick hurtin on some ***** right now!!


I would also like to know what area you are in. I hunt in Missuakee County and plan on trapping **** while Im up there. Cant guarantee I will get a lot since Im only in my second year trapping but I sure plan on trying.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Consolidated Fur Exchange
210 Elsie St
Kalkaska, MI


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Consolidated Fur Exchange
> 210 Elsie St
> Kalkaska, MI


 Downtown Kalkaska, just off the junction of US 131 and M66. 231-258-2677 Phone for appt. Roger


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

krackshot said:


> are you kidding me your paying 30 and 25 on the grease for ***** this early in the year where are you located at????? I was hoping for just a 12 dollar average skinned not fleshed!!!! WOW


Forgive the stupid question I am not a trapper but what does on the grease mean? Just skinned and fleshed? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Skinned not fleshed


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

what is it called when the **** is whole just frozen not skinned,
and what are those going for?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Green =whole= carcass. Fresh is always preferred over frozen, for a variety of reasons. I've been paying, at the fur house, $5-$30 on fresh carcass ****. Green frozen is a matter of who, when, where. We don't buy carcass **** on our routes, as a rule, I do buy a few. Roger


----------

